# حساب احمال التكييف والتبريد



## محمد محمود خليل (11 أكتوبر 2008)

لاحظت ان عددا من الاخوة كثيرا ما يطلبون برامج لحساب احمال التبريد وحيث ان حساب الاحمال ليس بالامر البسيط لما يتطلبه من ادخال عوامل كثيرة وفي الحالة العملية الامر يتطلب وقتا خصوصا اذا اردنا الحصول على نتائج غاية في الدقة
الملف المرفق الذي قمت بتحضيره يمكن الاعتماد عليه الى حد كبير للحصول على نتائج قريبة جدا جدا من الواقع اي بنسبة قليلة من الخطأ
طريقة الاستعمال موجودة في الملف نفسه
ان كان في الملف ما يستدعي الاستفسار فسأكون جاهزا للرد باذن الله


----------



## ابو خليل طه (11 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور جدا على هذا المجهود


----------



## محمد سويلم الحياري (11 أكتوبر 2008)

يسلمو ايديك اخي الكريم , الحقيقه انه مشروع تخرجي تكييف وتبريد


----------



## محمد محمود خليل (11 أكتوبر 2008)

محمد سويلم الحياري قال:


> يسلمو ايديك اخي الكريم , الحقيقه انه مشروع تخرجي تكييف وتبريد


 اخي محمد الحياري
بما ان مشروع تخرجك تكييف وتبريد فان الملف لن ينفعك كثيرا في مشروعك وسينفعك في المجال العملي بعد التخرج
لا بد انك تعرف ان مجال الدراسة يختلف عن المجال العملي حيث ان المجال الاكاديمي يتطلب الخوض بعيدا في المعادلات النظرية اما في الحياة العملية فان للوقت اهمية
من اسم عائلتك الكريمة افهم انك من السلط ....ان كان كذلك فانا في عمان ويمكننا التواصل اكثر لمزيد من المعلومات وانا على استعداد لاقدم لك ما امكن من الدعم الفني واللوجستي


----------



## Abonoor&omar (14 يناير 2011)

والله مجهود رائع ..تشكر عليه


----------



## حسام محمد (15 يناير 2011)

برنامج حلو 
الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## حسام محمد (15 يناير 2011)

برنامج حلو 
الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (15 يناير 2011)

thank you 
it is a very short way but we will try it before approval


----------



## خائف راجي الله (21 أغسطس 2011)

في اعطاءك للمعلومة والبرنامج اخلاص عالي نسال الله عز وجل ان يكون في ميزان حسانتك كما ارجوك ان لا تكتم علما رزقك الله به و وجعلني واياك من اهل الرضا والجنة


----------



## goor20 (22 أغسطس 2011)

tnx


----------



## baraa harith (22 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمد سلامه الراضى (22 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الأشقر الغامض (22 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## abdelsalamn (23 أغسطس 2011)

*جزاك الله الف خير*​


----------



## Ali_haya (23 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا ياهندسه


----------



## baraa harith (25 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## boughandora (22 مايو 2012)

ملف بسيط في تشغيلة كبير في قيمتة على ما يبدو ، جاري العمل على عمل مقارنة ما بين الملف والمعادلات لمعرفة مقدار الفرق 
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## علاء المشني (22 مايو 2012)

تسلم يا ورده ...حلو جدا


----------



## احمد البكة (23 مايو 2012)

البرنامج جميل وسهل ومختصر ومفيد جدا..........جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا


----------



## Eng\Ashraf (23 مايو 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا ع البرنامج الرائع و احب اضيف ان البرنامج يعطى مثل حسابات الهاب او ازيد حاجة بسيطة بالتجربة فهو مفيد ف السرعه ولكن الحسابات اليدوية اكيد بتعطى فرق اكبر لانها ايضا بتدى فرق بينها وبين الهاب فالبرنامج دقيق ومفيد وسريع واكيد مفيد للمبتدئين اللى مثلى


----------



## thaeribrahem (23 مايو 2012)

مشكور يا استاذ


----------



## أكرم حمزه (23 مايو 2012)

شكرا جزيلا واعتقد ان الحسابات بهذا البرنامج ليست دقيقه 100%


----------



## mustafatel (24 مايو 2012)

Thank you​


----------



## abdelsalam014 (24 مايو 2012)

شكرا" يا باشمهندس


----------



## أبو أيوب ناجي حسن (25 مايو 2012)

تسلم بارك الله فيك​


----------



## سماح_محمد (25 مايو 2012)

بارك الله فيكم ونفع بكم


----------



## boughandora (15 يونيو 2012)

شكرا لك احي الفاضل على هذا المجهود الطيب


----------



## COREY (15 يونيو 2012)

*بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز والله مجهود رائع. عندي سؤال بسيط كيف اعرف المعدلات المستخدمة الي موجود في ملف الاكسل؟ 
*


----------



## geith63 (28 يناير 2013)

شكرا أخي العزيز
و جزاك اللخ خيراً


----------



## elhak2005 (28 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## nofal (28 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## مهندس خالدالبسيونى (28 يناير 2013)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## drmady (28 يناير 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## احسان الشبل (28 يناير 2013)

عاااااااااااااااااااااشت يدااااااااك


----------



## gobar (28 يناير 2013)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## I love Iraq (29 يناير 2013)

بارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود المتميز


----------



## mohamed26 (29 يناير 2013)

*مشكور*​


----------



## عبقري التكييف (31 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خير اخ محمد برنامج رائع


----------



## adel 49 (1 فبراير 2013)

سلمت يداك و جزاك الله خيرا
ولكن هل هذه الحسابات مشمولة بمعامل امان *Safety factor*


----------



## المهندس-13 (1 فبراير 2013)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## SAMEH7777 (1 فبراير 2013)

اين البرنامج


----------



## alaa elashrey (24 مارس 2015)

شكرا


----------



## rmka (1 يوليو 2015)

باااااااااااااااااااارك الله فيكم


----------



## Naelkh (12 يوليو 2015)

بارك الله فيك ....مشكور على هالجهد ياهندسة


----------



## كمال خطاب (12 يوليو 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## abomonir (12 يوليو 2015)

مشكور اخي الكريم ..انا وضعت غرفة مساحة 30 م2 وارتفاعها 3 وعدد الاشخاص 5 وحمل محسوس 0.2 والتهوية 0.5 ...النتائج الحمل التبريدي تقريبا 1.33 طن تبريدي ....وكمية هواء780 قدم مكعب بالدقيقة ...
تجريبيا لدينا كل 1
متر مربع 700-800 btu h اي كل 30 م2 تقابل تقريبا 2 طن ...ملاحظ انه كمية الهواء مناسبة بس الحمل التبريدي قليل شوي عم يطلع ...تحياتي وشكرا مرة تانية


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (18 يوليو 2015)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## زهرة المدائن1 (9 أغسطس 2015)

ارجو من حضرتك ان تشرح لى بما انى مش متخصصة فى المجال اذاى من حساب حمل التبريد اعرف احدد حجم المعدات ومساحتها؟؟


----------



## قاسم لطيف (9 أغسطس 2015)

البرنامج مفيد شكرا لك​


----------



## م منصور الرياض (16 أغسطس 2015)

الحمل الحراري لاي مبنى يختلف من مشروع الى اخر 

وحيث ان اي عمل يقوم به مهندس لابد وان يكون دقيق 100% لان التكييف في المناطق العربيه مهم جدا لنجاح المشروع ولا يمكن استخدام اي ملفات او برامج تقريبيه 

ونصيحتي للمهندسين الجدد عدم الاعتماد على الملفات المعموله بالاكسل او خلافه الا بعد اكتساب الخبره الكافيه لان بعد الخبره يمكن للمهندس المقارنه بين نتائج هذه الملفات والاحمال التي يشاهدها 

فهناك احمال حراريه تنتج من عدد الاشخاص وكميه الهواء النقي المضاف بخلاف اي مبنى اخر مثل قاعات الاحتفالات او الاجتماعات

وهناك احمال حراريه تنتج عن الاناره ومعدات اخرى اضافه للاحمال المتعارف عليها 

وهناك احمال يكون الاساس بها هو كمية بخار الماء او الرطوبه بالجو المراد تكييفه كالمسابح والمطاعم التي تطلع على برك مائيه 

وهناك احمال تنتج عن اشعة الشمس وذلك بالمواقع التي يكون بها حوائط الزجاج بشكل مكثف 

وهناك احمال تنتج عن ارتفاع اسقف المبنى فوق الاسقف المتعارف عليها 

وهناك احمال تجمع اكثر من جانب مما ذكر سابقا 

لذا يجب اخذ الخبره اولا باستخدام البرامج الخاصه بالاحمال الحراريه وبعدها يمكن الاستلطاف بالحسابات الاخرى السريعه 

وشكرا


----------



## taha waleed (16 أغسطس 2015)

مشكور وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------

